# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  البيتزا ضارة بمرضى السكري

## حنون الليل

إذا كنت مصابا بداء السكري، فابتعد عن الفطائر وخصوصا البيتزا، لأنها قد تهدد حياتك. فقد حذرت الدراسة الجديدة التى أجريت في مركز ولاية بنسلفانيا للسكري، من أن هذه المأكولات ترفع نسبة السكر في الدم بصورة كبيرة قد تعرض الإنسان لخطر الوفاة.

وقال الباحثون أن نظام ضخ الأنسولين ببطء وبصورة ثابتة قد يمثل أفضل طريقة للتغلب على التأثيرات الرافعة للسكري التى تسببها تلك المأكولات، ويحافظ على مستويات السكر ضمن حدودها الطبيعية، مما يساعد في تقليل مخاطر الإصابات القلبية والوعائية والمضاعفات الصحية الناتجة عن زيادتها.

ووجد العلماء أن ضخ الأنسولين على جرعتين أحدهما على فترة 8 ساعات، قد تحافظ على مستويات السكر في الدم ضمن الحدود المقبولة بصورة أفضل من جرعة واحدة أو مضاعفة تؤخذ على فترة قصيرة بعد تناول مأكولات غنية بالكربوهيدرات والدهون كالبيتزا.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن استخدام مضخة الأنسولين يعتبر أفضل طريقة لمساعدة مرضى السكري على التمتع بالمأكولات الشعبية المفضلة، خصوصا إذا كانت أطعمة معقدة وتسبب ارتفاع سكر الدم بسرعة. وكانت إحدى اللجان الأمريكية لحماية المستهلك، قد حذرت في نشرتها الخاصة بالصحة والتغذية، من أن ارتفاع معدلات البدانة وأمراض القلب في الولايات المتحدة سببها البيتزا.

وتعتبر البيتزا من الوجبات السريعة المفضلة عند الأمريكيين الذين يستهلكون أكثر من ثلاث مليارات فطيرة بيتزا سنويا، مما رفع مبيعاتها السنوية إلى أكثر من 30 مليار دولار، وتعد مطاعم البيتزا من أكثر المطاعم شعبية في الولايات المتحدة، حيث يوجد مطعما واحدا مخصصا للبيتزا فقط، من كل ستة مطاعم للوجبات السريعة.  |170|

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

كل ممنوع مرغوب وبصراحة البيتزا شي حلو، الله يكون في عون الجميع والله يبعد الامراض عن الكل يارب 

وعسى الجميع بصحه وخير ...تسلم أخ حنون على الموضوع ...

----------


## بيسان

يسلموا على الموووضوع

مع تحياتي

بيسااااان

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك على المعلومه الطيبه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

جد الله يكون في عونهم

يسلمو

----------


## حنون الليل

شمعتك انا صحيح كل ممنوع مرغوب ... بس نفسك عليك حق... مشكوره على التعقيب
بيسان الله يسلمك......مشكوره على المرور
الله يسلمك يالمستجير.... هذا من طيب اصلك
بنوته توته والله يكون في عونك بعد...مشكوره

----------


## سر الوجود

تسلم على المعلومه المفيده

الله يعين الكل

تحياتي

----------


## حنون الليل

مشكوره سر الوجود على التعقيب

----------


## ahmed

مشكوره على  الموضوع

----------


## سعيد درويش

مشكوررة أختي حنون الليل على المعلومة المفيدة جدا

----------


## حنون الليل

الله يسلمك اخي سعيد ومشكور على التعقيب........انا ولد مو بنت

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكور على الموضوع يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

[frame="1 80"][grade="0000FF FF6347 FF7F50 4169E1 32CD32"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بالفعل انت حنون ليس باليل فقط بل بالنهار 

الموضوع  ممتاز بامتياز  وهناك اشياء كثيرة ممكن ان ترفع منسوب السكر بالدم  الا ان قليل من يعرف ان المعجنات  ايضا تضر  
شكرا جزيلا والى الامام [/grade][/frame]

----------


## مهدي درويش

مشكوره اختي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حنون الليل

مشكور saadsaad على المرور...ومشكور على الزيادات...
مشكور مهدي على التعقيب....انا ولد زي ماقلت الى سعيد اعيد اقول الك....

----------


## الشبح

مشكورأخي حنون الليل على هذه المعلومات المفيده يعطيك العافيه


دمت بود وصحه وعافيه







تحيااااتي
الشبح

----------


## حنون الليل

الله يسلمك اخي الشبح 
مشكور على المرور والتعقيب

----------

